# Smoked Striper Recipe



## Jimmy

This is one of my favorite ways to cook stripers and blues. It can be done with a gas or charcoal grill. It can take some time and practice, but therre is nothing like fresh smoked fish! You will not be disapointed. 

First get wood chips- hickory and mesquite work well. Soak a large bowl full of them in water for an hour or more. I like to marinate my filets in Newman's Homestyle Italian Dressing with a little fish seasoning or salt added while the chips are soaking. Thicker filets are best as they tend not to dry out. A whole fish can be smoked but the smoke flavor will not get into the fish as much as with filets.

When the chips are good and soaked, heat up one side of the gas grill, or place charcoal on one side in a pile. For gas grills, you can make aluminum foil pouches for your chips- 1 to 2 cups of chips per pouch, with small holes poked in the pouch, or use a smoker box. With charcoal the chips can be placed directly on the coals. Once the side is heated, put pouches or chips on the hot side. Keep the oppisite side of the grill off.

Once you have rolling smoke, turn the heat down and keep it as low as possible to maintain steady smoke. Place fish on the cool side of the grill. Let the fish smoke for at least an hour, preferably longer. This is the time to have a few frosty beverages and watch the grill closely- you will need to add chips regularly to keep the smoke going and adjust the heat on the grill accordingly.

If the heat is too high your fish will be tough and dry. The fish will be cooked long before the smoking is done- you just want to keep the heat low to allow the smoke to continue flavoring the fish. The filets will have nice golden brown glaze when they are nicely smoked. I usually let them go for 1-1/2 to 2 hours, depending on the thickness of the filets. Enjoy! And if anyone has any variations on this method I'd be curious to hear them.


----------



## Anthony

I know that a certain Moderator has a smoked bluefish recipe that supposed to be one of the best. Maybe one day I'll be able to try it. Wilbur had some smoked blue at the Kitty Hawk get together that was some of the best fish that I've ever had.


----------

